# crazy brits!



## shuckins

as you may or may not know,i've been at war with the brits.
now they have a put together a crew to take me down!



















i may need to put together a crew to strike back...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Wow.. that's incredible. 

And remember... smoking seriously harms you and others around you... that's why I'll gladly come over and consume all of it...


----------



## bigslowrock

How many continents are you at war with? (two in just the last week)


----------



## salmonfly

Europeans know how to Bomb ya in style, Enjoy your pirate stuff Sir Ron!!


----------



## Magnate

That's a cool bomb!!! 

Let me know when you need help...


----------



## rajuabju

wow.

the mighty redcoats strike again!!!


----------



## Jenady

Magnate said:


> That's a cool bomb!!!
> 
> Let me know when you need help...


I am with Chris on this one. Just give us a shout.


----------



## commonsenseman

Very cool & creative!


----------



## cigar loco

Arrrrh, who dares make such a brazen attack on our beloved Captain Ron !!!

Man all gun's mate's and lets give'um a full broadside !!!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

That is awesome. I really enjoy the sticker on the Partagas by the way.


----------



## shuckins

out numbered 30 to 1!!
but i'm still planning a counter attack. 
i could use a dozen volunteers to join the "rumsack shuckins brigade"
all you need to do to join is agree to send 2 packages to the uk.
pm me for the details if you're interested...


----------



## salmonfly

PM sent Bro!! 
I love a good Bombing run!! lane: :boom:lane:

Gota get me some of them BRITISH MUFINS!! :gn:gn :z

BOMBS AWAYS!! :boom::boom::boom:


----------



## ckay

That's an awesome bomb


----------



## CopGTP

Jeez, that bomb is AWESOME!!! Very creative!!


----------



## Mante

Western Australia has announced it's intention to declare independance from Ol Blighty. http://www.thescubasite.com


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> out numbered 30 to 1!!
> but i'm still planning a counter attack.
> i could use a dozen volunteers to join the "rumsack shuckins brigade"
> all you need to do to join is agree to send 2 packages to the uk.
> pm me for the details if you're interested...


Dude as I said you don't even need to ask just say who, when and how hard!!! :smoke2:


----------



## shuckins

thanks guys!!

i need 4 or 5 more volunteers and we are good to go!


----------



## Magicseven

Count me in Ron!

We'll show those crazy brit's why we have our own country now.


----------



## shuckins

glad to have you aboard scott!


----------



## bigslowrock

If its sometime after July 21st or so, I can help.


----------



## shuckins

thanks jason,but i think it's gonna be before then...


----------



## bigslowrock

shuckins said:


> thanks jason,but i think it's gonna be before then...


oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## jessejava187

Im all over this shit


----------



## Magnate

Bump for brit bashing, shuckins style!!


----------



## ejgarnut

creative & very cool bomb Ron...


wish i could join the retaliation... the Brits are gonna get f'ed up now hahaha


----------



## Ducrider

Beautiful package! Nicely done. 

(and standing by to assist :evil


----------



## shuckins

Ducrider said:


> Beautiful package! Nicely done.
> 
> (and standing by to assist :evil


excellent russ!

just need a couple more volunteers and we are a go...


----------



## salmonfly

Ron I am lock and loaded to beatup some British Muffins!! :flame::flame:

I am just waiting for your orders SIR!!


----------



## shuckins

that's good to hear raph!
won't be long,just need 2 more people to join us and we're set...


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> that's good to hear raph!
> won't be long,just need 2 more people to join us and we're set...


Ron are you counting me? I replied to your PM.

must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers, must make nubbers


----------



## shuckins

yes i am jim.
i replied with your targets. did you get my pm?


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> yes i am jim.
> i replied with your targets. did you get my pm?


I did. Now I must make nubbers...


----------



## shuckins

launch date has been set!
it's not too late to join,pm me for the details if you are interested.
thanks to everyone who has signed up.
this is gonna be good!!


----------



## shuckins

could use 1 more volunteer...


----------



## tmajer15

I went and did a little Recon mission on my targets. The Michigan Mitten Alliance (MMA) is cocked, locked and ready to rock.


----------



## shuckins

yeah,we're gonna have some fun!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

If anyone wants a target, I have an extra one. If not, Team Charlie solo mission on Tuesday.


----------



## Magicseven

Oh yes working the cowpies into molds as we speak!

Nothing like hittin Britain with some cow poop....


----------



## shuckins

launching on tuesday!!
it's not too late to join us!
i even have a couple of US targets if you're not sure about international shipping...


----------



## swingerofbirches

shuckins said:


> launching on tuesday!!
> it's not too late to join us!
> i even have a couple of US targets if you're not sure about international shipping...


You have a PM ...


----------



## shuckins

swingerofbirches said:


> You have a PM ...


excellent!
3 US targets left if anyone else want's to join the fun...


----------



## Magicseven

LOL I tried for some banana bread for a US target, but the wife about killed me! LOL

She said "we only send that to Ron and Dave".


----------



## shuckins

Magicseven said:


> LOL I tried for some banana bread for a US target, but the wife about killed me! LOL
> 
> She said "we only send that to Ron and Dave".


she's a good woman!!


----------



## cigar loco

I like banana bread too !


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> I like banana bread too !


Dont trust Kym, he puts Vegemite on his & ruins it. Would be a waste to send him any.


----------



## cigar loco

Vegemite !!!.......that Scott sent me is still in quarantine !









The only thing I might do with it is grease my wheel bearing !!


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> Vegemite !!!.......that Scott sent me is still in quarantine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I might do with it is grease my wheel bearing !!


Now theres a thought, you are the squeaky wheel around here after all. Loco's SUV.


----------



## Magicseven

cigar loco said:


> I like banana bread too !


Really now! LOL

Careful what you wish for! LOL


----------



## Mante

*BwwwwaaaaaaaaaaHAAAAAAAhaaaaaaaHaaaaaa!!!!!!!*

Ahaaaaaaarrrrggggggg!!! (Silly Pirate Voice).


:spy::boxing:


----------



## tmajer15

Launch from Michigan successful. Let's go get em'.


----------



## smelvis

They be getting got Ron!!! Kinda hard too 

LC644621971US
LC644621897US


----------



## cigar loco

Yo ho ho, away they go !!

LC660608792US
LC660607899US


----------



## smelvis

cigar loco said:


> Yo ho ho, away they go !!
> 
> LC660608792US
> LC660607899US


So you sent rum huh :biggrin:


----------



## Ducrider

Off to the post office now! Yar!


----------



## cigar loco

No rum,..... I didnt have a clue,

So I sent a little, Red, White and Blue ! :usa2:


----------



## smelvis

Well the yo ho ho and all and you being Captain Kym I just figured.


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Well the yo ho ho and all and you being Captain Kym I just figured.


Captain FeatherSword more like it.:moony:


----------



## cigar loco

Tashaz said:


> Captain FeatherSword more like it.:moony:


I'm honored that you would compare me to one of your idols Warren ! :yo:


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> I'm honored that you would compare me to one of your idols Warren ! :yo:


It's spelt "Idiot" Kym, not idol!


----------



## Ducrider

LC722204645US
LC722204631US


----------



## thegoldenmackid

There will be a one day delayed package, I was at a shoot all day.


----------



## Magnate

It was intensely difficult to get to a post office today for me too... but, I did it. 

The damn PO dude sent me to the back of the line because I filled out the wrong customs forms... He said the one I filled out was for value's over $400... I said, were does it say that out there with the forms? He said, it doesn't, it's here in my computer. You need to fill these other ones out there and get back in line. 

LC792749021US

LC782748940US


----------



## salmonfly

Ducrider said:


> LC722204645US
> LC722204631US


Love them scurvy wenches mate, launch date from here is -3days and counting down ya old dogs!!

Going ta get me some British muffins!! :heh::heh:


----------



## swingerofbirches

thegoldenmackid said:


> There will be a one day delayed package, I was at a shoot all day.


Turkey shoot? Photo Shoot? Skeet Shoot?


----------



## Mante

swingerofbirches said:


> Turkey shoot? Photo Shoot? Skeet Shoot?


 If he didnt get it done then it was a CrapShoot? LOL.


----------



## jessejava187

Boxed up will hit PO today, work threw a curve ball at me today


----------



## swingerofbirches

A stateside bomb sent this morning ... hopefully timed well enough that it hits at the same time as the int'l ones.

Tracking # 0310 1230 0000 4587 6387


----------



## shuckins

there were 31 bombs scheduled to be sent and the first landed today!
this should be a very interesting week for the uk...lol


----------



## Ducrider

31!?! Awesome -- looking forward to seeing the carnage.


----------



## bigslowrock

where can we follow the destruction?


----------



## shuckins

bigslowrock said:


> where can we follow the destruction?


the bomb forum at ukcigarforums.com


----------



## Magicseven

Awesome! Awesome!

This is going to be great!


----------



## swingerofbirches

USPS' site confirmed that the package I sent landed today @ 2:33pm ...


----------



## shuckins

swingerofbirches said:


> USPS' site confirmed that the package I sent landed today @ 2:33pm ...


yep,and here's the pm i just got:

*Why do you hate me?* 
I keep hearing about what a great guy you are. So, what have I ever done to you that makes you so mean to me?

Here I am, trying desperately to get rid of my over-abundance of seegars and what do you send me? Stogies!

No, not chocolates or massage parlor gift certificates or even llama vitamins... cigars! Now what am I supposed to do with these things? Smoke them? Oh, wait! That's not a bad idea.

Never mind.

i claimed innocence...lol


----------



## tmajer15

Is it just me....when you read the UK forums, do you do it with a British accent?


----------



## shuckins

tmajer15 said:


> Is it just me....when you read the UK forums, do you do it with a British accent?


i even type with a british accent...lol


----------



## tmajer15

Funny


----------



## Mante

I have a convict pirate accent over there. LOL


----------



## Jenady

Even though they invented English and still sort of speak it I need an interpreter for some of their posts. They are a very friendly bunch though.


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> yep,and here's the pm i just got:
> 
> *Why do you hate me?*
> I keep hearing about what a great guy you are. So, what have I ever done to you that makes you so mean to me?
> 
> Here I am, trying desperately to get rid of my over-abundance of seegars and what do you send me? Stogies!
> 
> No, not chocolates or massage parlor gift certificates or even llama vitamins... cigars! Now what am I supposed to do with these things? Smoke them? Oh, wait! That's not a bad idea.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> i claimed innocence...lol


Great fun Ron


----------



## smelvis

BTW I think you hit em so hard they took the site down, damn chickens 

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.ukcigarforums.com.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
Example Web Page

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## smelvis

BTW I think you hit em so hard they took the site down, damn chickens 

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.ukcigarforums.com.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
Example Web Page

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## shuckins

lol...i can't get it to open either!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> lol...i can't get it to open either!


I tell ya there are skeered of us, or maybe you!! LOL but skeered none the less, I did read the one bomb report and they do talk funny but seem like a nice bunch of guy's!


----------



## Mante

shuckins said:


> lol...i can't get it to open either!


They didnt take the site down, Ron blew up the server!


----------



## shuckins

yeah,they are a great bunch!
i guess 31 bombs was just to much for them to handle...lol


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> yeah,they are a great bunch!
> i guess 31 bombs was just to much for them to handle...lol


How many have landed, also we could do better than 31 just say the code word LOL


----------



## Magicseven

Well Shoot I think we done ruined them!


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> How many have landed, also we could do better than 31 just say the code word LOL


3 that i know of,haven't been able to check today.
we could do it again,it depends on what they do. i need to get more addresses though. they don't have them in their profiles so it's a little harder to get them without raising suspicion...



Magicseven said:


> Well Shoot I think we done ruined them!


 didn't take much did it?
i guess they didn't know who they were messing with...lol

PUFFer's are baaadasss!!!


----------



## Mante

If we need to get medievil on their ass I'm up for another one as well.


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> 3 that i know of,haven't been able to check today.
> we could do it again,it depends on what they do. i need to get more addresses though. they don't have them in their profiles so it's a little harder to get them without raising suspicion...
> 
> didn't take much did it?
> i guess they didn't know who they were messing with...lol
> 
> PUFFer's are baaadasss!!!


Don't take this personal but Dude Ron Buddy I don't think they trust you ROTFLMAO :loco:


----------



## cigar loco

That will teach the bloody bastage's to mess with Cap'n Rumsack Shuckins !!


----------



## smelvis

I see the problem LOL

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.ukcigarforums.com.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
Example Web Page

* Make sure shuckins was not recently involved!

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection or call of shuckins?

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy 
that shukins is not permitted to access the Web.


----------



## Mante

Seems to affect Chrome as well

Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.ukcigarforums.com
Suggestions: Delete all references to Shuckins and take shelter.

Access a cached copy of www. ukcigarforums. com/ forums. php before Ron got there.
Search on Google: Exploded vB Web Forum?
Pls try alternate site IownYourAss.com.uk


----------



## Mante

_*NEWS FLASH!*_

UK internet destroyed by HERF Gun!


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> _*NEWS FLASH!*_
> 
> UK internet destroyed by HERF Gun!


In chancing breaking my non disclosure I signed to be able to sleep in THE room, They exist and Ron has a closet full of them. He makes em himself. Not Kidding!!


----------



## shuckins

i was looking to do some damage,but i didn't want to kill the forum...lol


----------



## bigslowrock

I've bombed Jim and Dave already, but I'm never going to bomb Ron with his ability to take away the interwebs!!!


----------



## shuckins

their forum is back and more bombs are landing!
7 so far...


----------



## Mante

op2:op2:op2::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## swingerofbirches

LOL ... their bombs forum is abuzz.


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> 3 that i know of,haven't been able to check today.
> we could do it again,it depends on what they do. i need to get more addresses though. they don't have them in their profiles so it's a little harder to get them without raising suspicion...
> 
> didn't take much did it?
> i guess they didn't know who they were messing with...lol
> 
> PUFFer's are baaadasss!!!


Ron are you saying two from the US hit in England? I know Warren's hit first. I have yet to see any posts other than about his.


----------



## shuckins

Jenady said:


> Ron are you saying two from the US hit in England? I know Warren's hit first. I have yet to see any posts other than about his.


4 from the us
1 from aussie
2 from the us to the us uk members

over 20 still to land...


----------



## tmajer15

Its fun to monitor it over there. Should be interesting the next few days.


----------



## eggopp

Ooh arrrghhh aye be a watchin ye... ye black dot baint be lorst, it be taking cover.... Ye had best gag, drag and keel hoe me, for aye is a watchin you puffters folks, aye be a hoblin, as today i came asunder from this side of the pond and aye, aye is already an injured man. 

Gagged n cant be a blabbed,,... But nay BOTLs aye be a watchin ye.. Ooh arrrghhh shiver me timbers...


----------



## tmajer15

Uh-oh a spy. We'll have to start talking in code again. Everyone turn to page 155 in your de-coder books.


----------



## eggopp

tmajer15 said:


> Uh-oh a spy. We'll have to start talking in code again. Everyone turn to page 155 in your de-coder books.


In the days of the redcoats we called spies 'turncoats'... but im not that old.. lol :drama:


----------



## shuckins

welcome to puff steve!!


----------



## swingerofbirches

shuckins said:


> yep,and here's the pm i just got:
> 
> *Why do you hate me?*
> I keep hearing about what a great guy you are. So, what have I ever done to you that makes you so mean to me?
> 
> Here I am, trying desperately to get rid of my over-abundance of seegars and what do you send me? Stogies!
> 
> No, not chocolates or massage parlor gift certificates or even llama vitamins... cigars! Now what am I supposed to do with these things? Smoke them? Oh, wait! That's not a bad idea.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> i claimed innocence...lol


lol ... looks like he hasn't been on ukforums since early ytrdy. Hopefully he's just busy off enjoying the smokes.

I'd mentioned in the letter that hopefully the cigars gave him an excuse to enjoy the Florida sun even more ... but having now been a casualty of Florida sunburn I'm thinking that I should have told him to find a nice shady spot and smoke em'. LOL

_Seriously ... i'm burned to a crisp ... i look like a fried potato skin. Apparently the West Palm Beach sun is more ferocious then the sun we have in Ohio. _ 

Can't wait to watch more and more bombs drop over in the coming days. *RUMSACK'S REVENGE!!!!!* ... and I think Dave has the right idea ... we can top 31!


----------



## swingerofbirches

shuckins said:


> welcome to puff steve!!


x2!!!


----------



## shuckins

we'll have to take eggy prisoner and torture him for more addresses...


----------



## swingerofbirches

shuckins said:


> we'll have to take eggy prisoner and torture him for more addresses...


Promise him amnesty and ****** if he cooperates! LOL


----------



## eggopp

shuckins said:


> we'll have to take eggy prisoner and torture him for more addresses...


umm think you conned me a little while ago for all the addresses ive got lmao... might be able to help though, but it might take some time.

Now lets talk bribes haha:target:

why have you got better emoticons than us.. lol :new_all_coholic:


----------



## shuckins

eggopp said:


> Now lets talk bribes haha:target:


anybody got a parrot?


----------



## cigar loco

eggopp said:


> Ooh arrrghhh aye be a watchin ye... ye black dot baint be lorst, it be taking cover.... Ye had best gag, drag and keel hoe me, for aye is a watchin you puffters folks, aye be a hoblin, as today i came asunder from this side of the pond and aye, aye is already an injured man.
> 
> Gagged n cant be a blabbed,,... But nay BOTLs aye be a watchin ye.. Ooh arrrghhh shiver me timbers...


Well I aint never.....what the hell did he say ??? :ask:

You aint from around here, are ya ?? :twitch:

Welcome to Puff, Steve !


----------



## cigar loco

[No message]


----------



## tmajer15

eggopp said:


> umm think you conned me a little while ago for all the addresses ive got lmao... might be able to help though, but it might take some time.
> 
> Now lets talk bribes haha:target:
> 
> why have you got better emoticons than us.. lol :new_all_coholic:


Yeah..we can load up and get em again. They'd never expect it...

Welcome Steve.


----------



## eggopp

Oh oh another bombs just landed back on the ilsand of pirates :hurt:


----------



## eggopp

tmajer15 said:


> Yeah..we can load up and get em again. They'd never expect it...
> 
> Welcome Steve.


 Well when your planning you best ban me from then till bombs fall coz i will grass on ya... :blabla:


----------



## shuckins

eggopp said:


> Well when your planning you best ban me from then till bombs fall coz i will grass on ya... :blabla:


yeah,we'll do it with pm's...


----------



## LeeNub

We caught you guys, watch your back Sir Ron.


----------



## eggopp

LeeNub said:


> We caught you guys, watch your back Sir Ron.


Haha were ganging up now...


----------



## shuckins

LeeNub said:


> We caught you guys, watch your back Sir Ron.


hi lee!
welcome to puff!


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> Haha were ganging up now...


Two does not a gang make Steve. LOL. I've already said it before but I'll say it again. Welcome to our hidey hole Steve & Lee.


----------



## smelvis

Welcome guy's nice to see you here!

Dave


----------



## fuente~fuente

Funny stuff here! :lol:

How did I miss out on this? :spank:

Someone PM me for the 2nd strike.


----------



## Ducrider

Uh oh. Der be stowaways on the ship!

welcome fellas.


----------



## eyesack

Uh oh, they found us!!!!
Is there a list of which bombs landed yet? 20 is nuts! LOL!


----------



## shuckins

eyesack said:


> Uh oh, they found us!!!!
> Is there a list of which bombs landed yet? 20 is nuts! LOL!


this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer

and many more to come...


----------



## Mante

shuckins said:


> this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:
> 
> tippex-eyesack
> cigar aficianado-cigar loco
> deadbase-tashaz
> jdawg-shuckins
> satch-magicseven
> skyhigh-ducrider
> g-man-shuckins
> rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
> kingcohiba-shuckins
> eggopp-eyesack
> 
> and many more to come...


I'm fine. My other one landed & I was thanked in PM. Just hasnt been posted on that forum. They seem a little wayward in getting the bomb thanks up but then again, probably still in shock. LOL.


----------



## LeeNub

You call us Crazy, your all bloody mental, mental i tell you. :banghead:


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> You call us Crazy, your all bloody mental, mental i tell you. :banghead:


Ummmmm... I'm fine with that but then again I'm a small player. I've only sent out 36 bombs in the last 5 months. I'm pissant compared to others here but I do like to stir shit. LMAO.


----------



## LeeNub

Tashaz said:


> Ummmmm... I'm fine with that but then again I'm a small player. I've only sent out 36 bombs in the last 5 months. I'm pissant compared to others here but I do like to stir shit. LMAO.


:dude:


----------



## Ducrider

Sweeeeet. I stopped checking the tracking after it hadn't updated for a week - but glad to see them starting to hit!


----------



## eyesack

Haha sweeet! That got there much sooner than expected!


----------



## shuckins

bombs that have landed so far,this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid

and many more to come...


----------



## tmajer15

I think our little mission is moving along quite nicely so far. Let hear it for our commander, Capitan Ron. Woo Hoo!


----------



## PoohBore

Huge thanks to the thegoldenmackid for the bomb, all cigars I haven't tried and love the longhorn goodies. 

But we Brits can take on the Shuckiban despite all you throw at us ! 

Thanks to all of you guys - this is going to be fun........


----------



## eggopp

PoohBore said:


> Huge thanks to the thegoldenmackid for the bomb, all cigars I haven't tried and love the longhorn goodies.
> 
> But we Brits can take on the Shuckiban despite all you throw at us !
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys - this is going to be fun........


yeah you tell them!!


----------



## LeeNub

Smelvis, check out my thankyou post on UK. Thanks so much for sending this bomb guys, I've been having a tough time lately and this made my day , week and month. 

Thanks again you crazy guys


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Glad they got there. Couldn't find any plain Texas pencils. Figured those got the point across. Enjoy.


----------



## shuckins

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad they got there. Couldn't find any plain Texas pencils. Figured those got the point across. Enjoy.


he's calling you out on the uk forum charlie!

*Thegoldenmackid* 
Right come on show yourself ! Another member of the shuckiban army has bombed me but no intro yet. We are waiting !


----------



## bigslowrock

Man why did I have to be out of town for this


----------



## smelvis

LeeNub said:


> Smelvis, check out my thankyou post on UK. Thanks so much for sending this bomb guys, I've been having a tough time lately and this made my day , week and month.
> 
> Thanks again you crazy guys


Ha ha Lee you Guy's aren't exactly all serious over there either  see ya across the Pond,


----------



## Ducrider

shuckins said:


> he's calling you out on the uk forum charlie!
> 
> *Thegoldenmackid*
> Right come on show yourself ! Another member of the shuckiban army has bombed me but no intro yet. We are waiting !


haha - saw that. Charlie - you aren't going to take that are you!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

I'm not even sure where it was...


----------



## shuckins

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm not even sure where it was...


check "newbie greets"


----------



## shuckins

tmajer15 said:


> I think our little mission is moving along quite nicely so far. Let hear it for our commander, Capitan Ron. Woo Hoo!


message from the uk for ya tom from daverave666:

Hey there! I appeared to have been viciously bombed by one of your crew, a certain Tom Majer? I've had a look round and he doesn't appear to be a member here. If you could express my heartfelt thanks it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mante

shuckins said:


> message from the uk for ya tom from daverave666:
> 
> Hey there! I appeared to have been viciously bombed by one of your crew, a certain Tom Majer? I've had a look round and he doesn't appear to be a member here. If you could express my heartfelt thanks it would be much appreciated!


Love it! Scares them silly when they cant even blame someone on their own forum. LMAO:boohoo::smoke2:


----------



## Juicestain

Has me worried that my ordnance has not hit yet. My first intercontinental bomb... Hope I filled everything out right. Where you guys find the tracking number? I don't see any on my shipping reciett


----------



## shuckins

Juicestain said:


> Has me worried that my ordnance has not hit yet. My first intercontinental bomb... Hope I filled everything out right. Where you guys find the tracking number? I don't see any on my shipping reciett


if it was sent 1st class it will start with LC and be right after customs form#

there are several that haven't hit yet...


----------



## fiddlegrin

Holy Moley!!

I hadn't seen any of this till today!

Nice goin you International Terorists You!!!! ound:



:biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

fiddlegrin said:


> Holy Moley!!
> 
> I hadn't seen any of this till today!
> 
> Nice goin you International Terorists You!!!! ound:
> 
> :biggrin:


always room for a fiddla!

pm me if you want to join the fun...


----------



## fiddlegrin

Thank you Sir:thumb:


----------



## CopGTP

The Cigar Bombing Task Force has been contracted by the Rumsack Shuckins Pirate crew to send some international destruction!!!!


----------



## tmajer15

The MMA's next wave of destruction is locked and loaded. Will give the "Go Ahead" signal tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Loading as we speak. :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

Hoooold up, are we goin again Ron?


----------



## eggopp

WTF... no way we havent had time to rebuild our damaged ships in anticipation of a counter attack... :laser: must make haste and warn the boys..


----------



## LeeNub

Im building as fast as i can


----------



## smelvis

I will not be stopped Boss, I'm in somehow!!!!


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> WTF... no way we havent had time to rebuild our damaged ships in anticipation of a counter attack... :laser: must make haste and warn the boys..


Dont worry about your ships, they are sunk. Look to your shipyards! LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## LeeNub

At last we will reveal ourselves to the Jedi

At last we will have our Revenge


----------



## Mante

"I am truly disappointed that cruel fate has placed us in this position, such that I really have no choice other than to unleash my warriors against your population . If only you would lay aside these foolish hopes of protecting your resources and return to your homes and families, much bloodshed and woe could be avoided. Yet...there is still time, any who leave now will be spared and I give you my word that they will be granted free passage through the wastes. This offer of amnesty will stand for two of your hours before the terror begins anew. I can only hope that you consider your position carefully. Send forth a representative to discuss further terms if you wish, or send several if you cannot trust one of your number to speak for the rest. I feel sure that they all can be........................accomodated."

:whoo::whoo::mischief::mischief:

"Onward, To Glory, For The Emperor!"


----------



## LeeNub

Blood Angels? 40k


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> Blood Angels? 40k


Asdrubael Vect, Supreme Lord of the Kabal of the Black Heart

Indeed! Nicely picked my friend! A bomb for you. LMAO. Well, I'm sure someones going to hit you anyway.


----------



## LeeNub

I fancy reading some now, any recomendations for someone who hasnt read anything from there for a long time?


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> I fancy reading some now, any recomendations for someone who hasnt read anything from there for a long time?


Sorry Lee, cant help you as I love the premise & I collect the models but I cannot lead you into the great realms of 40K. I am but a grot.


----------



## LeeNub

Man, i used to paint those and get paid to do it. Nearly entered the Golden Demon awards a couple of times. I changed upto 1/6 scale fantasy models a few years back, i wanted something to use my airbrushes on.

Ive done a few commisions in the past, a couple of Batman Begins busts pulled from the Original head cast (i know a couple of guys who worked on the film from a model forum im a member of) 

I havent painted anything for quite a while now, just havent had the time, and i had a bad reaction to one of the kits i was working on, i think the resin was off somehow.

Once i can, i will post up a couple of pictures of my kits, we have some seriously talented sculptors over on the clubhouse forum, some of them working in the film industry.


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> Man, i used to paint those and get paid to do it. Nearly entered the Golden Demon awards a couple of times. I changed upto 1/6 scale fantasy models a few years back, i wanted something to use my airbrushes on.
> 
> Ive done a few commisions in the past, a couple of Batman Begins busts pulled from the Original head cast (i know a couple of guys who worked on the film from a model forum im a member of)
> 
> I havent painted anything for quite a while now, just havent had the time, and i had a bad reaction to one of the kits i was working on, i think the resin was off somehow.
> 
> Once i can, i will post up a couple of pictures of my kits, we have some seriously talented sculptors over on the clubhouse forum, some of them working in the film industry.


Brilliant Lee! I paint well but not Daemon standard. I look forward to talking to you in another way, chat or something as we are being just a little naughty and hijacking this thread. Mate, I'd love to talk more some other time!
:focus:


----------



## LeeNub

Oopps, didnt realise i was hijacking, sorry guys :frusty:


----------



## eggopp

LeeNub said:


> Oopps, didnt realise i was hijacking, sorry guys :frusty:


Im sure you can be forgiven, its what pirates do, highjack, bomb and annilate the enemy :whoo:


----------



## Mante

Like this? 





LMAO. :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## eyesack

I said it once and I'll say it again!
THIIIIIIIS ISSSSSSSSSSSSS PUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.COMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## tmajer15

LeeNub said:


> Oopps, didnt realise i was hijacking, sorry guys :frusty:


Hey Lee, was that you that was deamed the ambassador of Nubs on Sam Leccia's twitt? Just wonderin. Cool if it was.


----------



## LeeNub

Yes it was lol, I chat with Sam quite a bit and he follows my tweets lol. I feel all warm inside when ihe does lol, or so my wife says


----------



## tmajer15

K.. round 2 is ready to go.

Now where is that damn launch button.... let me see. 
Oh here it is.










and there she goes....


----------



## CopGTP

The Cigar Bombing Task Force released their two ordinances today....


----------



## fiddlegrin

Reporting to Capn Rumsack-

"Merry Ol Bound what?" *Yarrrr*:beerchug:

LC236690055US

:usa2:


----------



## eggopp

And slowly one by one they keep landing!! :jaw:


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> And slowly one by one they *keep landing!! *:jaw:


Something tells me you hit the nail on the head with the bold lettering. LMAO. :boink::lol:


----------



## shuckins

bombs that have landed so far,this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady

and many more to come...


----------



## Mante

shuckins said:


> bombs that have landed so far,this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:
> 
> tippex-eyesack
> cigar aficianado-cigar loco
> deadbase-tashaz
> jdawg-shuckins
> satch-magicseven
> skyhigh-ducrider
> g-man-shuckins
> rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
> kingcohiba-shuckins
> eggopp-eyesack
> nicwing-tashaz
> whiskey77-magnate
> leenub-smelvis
> daverave666-tmajer
> poohbore-goldenmackid
> seanp-ducrider
> pantominehorse-goldenmackid
> big t uk-juicestain
> jimmeh-cigarloco
> 
> and many more to come...


And here I was trying to be SLIGHTLY tactful! LMAO. That list does not look anywhere near long enough for my liking. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## shuckins

Tashaz said:


> And here I was trying to be SLIGHTLY tactful! LMAO. That list does not look anywhere near long enough for my liking. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


yeah, it should be longer. there are a couple waiting for a sig. at the p.o.,and more should be landing everyday...


----------



## LeeNub

Indeed they do, this can mean only one thing -

*INVASION*


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> Indeed they do, this can mean only one thing -
> 
> *INVASION*


Good Idea! Hey Ron, lets invade England. LMAO. Oooops, I think we already are.:boink::lock1:


----------



## fiddlegrin

eyesack said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again!
> THIIIIIIIS ISSSSSSSSSSSSS PUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.COMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


*Wow!*

Is it just me or does the guy in the photo look like he tied his boots too tight? :ask:

ound:


----------



## fuente~fuente

fiddlegrin said:


> *Wow!*
> 
> Is it just me or does the guy in the photo look like he tied his boots too tight? :ask:
> 
> ound:


I think his loincloth was riding. :wink:


----------



## PoohBore

Tashaz said:


> Good Idea! Hey Ron, lets invade England. LMAO. Oooops, I think we already are.:boink::lock1:


typical bloody septics one of them bombs went to Wales !

But your forgiven


----------



## Mante

I'm out of the UK bombs Ron. I havent sent the last two you gave me either. I'm not interested in bombing a forum which has a couple of Stuck Up A-Holes on the mod team.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> I'm out of the UK bombs Ron. I havent sent the last two you gave me either. I'm not interested in bombing a forum which has a couple of Stuck Up A-Holes on the mod team.


Ron I Love Ya man a truer friend I have not had, but for them to allow a mod to act like that I am also done!

I'll watch for awhile so in the meantime lets stick to anyone else you name em I'm in, But I have to back Jim that was and is uncalled for!

Dave


----------



## tmajer15

smelvis said:


> Ron I Love Ya man a truer friend I have not had, but for them to allow a mod to act like that I am also done!
> 
> I'll watch for awhile so in the meantime lets stick to anyone else you name em I'm in, But I have to back Jim that was and is uncalled for!
> 
> Dave


I know what you mean Dave, as I was telling Mr. Billy no-mates (Warren), them couple guys just picked on the wrong guy. We all love Jim here, and we're very defensive of him. He's just a good person. And its a shame cause they have some really good guys over there.

BTW Warren can you change your name to Mr. Billy no-mates, I don't know why, but I find that so funny.


----------



## cigar loco

Well guy's I don't think we can judge the whole forum by what a couple of cranky old bastages has to say, no matter how far up the ladder they may be, there seems to be some good brothers over there and it would be ashame for them to suffer because of a couple of asses, I mean think about it, when we first joined Puff and read of all the bombs flying around did it make any sense at all, just like when we went through some changes recently here, with the upgrades, everyone was wary of what was happening and afraid it would change our beloved community, this is no different for them, So I believe we should keep showing these guy's what being a good bolt is all about and hopefully make some new friends while at it !! :yo:


----------



## bigslowrock

yeah, I had went out and gotten some pirate trinkets to go with my bombs too and that just wasn't cool to call out Jim like that. I'm just not sure that I want to send them now. I know I can send them here and people will be happy to receive them.


----------



## shuckins

there's always gonna be a sour puss in the mix!
i'm not gonna let a couple of cry babies stop me from being who i am,but i understand if any of you don't want to continue...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Thank you to the Puff.com mods for allowing us to have fun, show generosity and make this community better.


----------



## CopGTP

Wow, just caught up on the gossip over in the UK! Those two guys are jerks. But I do believe, that in the short time I've been around, Ron seems like a good judge of character. He wouldn't have us send bombs to ungrateful brits!!!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> there's always gonna be a sour puss in the mix!
> i'm not gonna let a couple of cry babies stop me from being who i am,but i understand if any of you don't want to continue...


Makes sense Bro and I encourage you to all stay, I now more than ever just don't need the headache and Puff and work is about all I have time for anyway.

Have fun and Sorry Ron I kinda told Sir Larry what I thought :banghead: I think I called him a lady-boy with non working equipment!


----------



## LeeNub

I just woke up to this, and today I'm embarased to be a member over there. Please don't think that the actions and words of those are reflective of the majority of members, I for one am disgusted with the treatment jenady just received. 

I will post again later when I've had coffee, I just wanted to let you guys know that everything you have done for us is very much appreciated, and I for one am gratefull of my new brothers


----------



## smelvis

LeeNub said:


> I just woke up to this, and today I'm embarased to be a member over there. Please don't think that the actions and words of those are reflective of the majority of members, I for one am disgusted with the treatment jenady just received.
> 
> I will post again later when I've had coffee, I just wanted to let you guys know that everything you have done for us is very much appreciated, and I for one am gratefull of my new brothers


No worries Lee
I did find it odd that several Mods had their one sided say and promptly closed the thread. Glad we have fair minded Mods and admin here!


----------



## smelvis

cigar loco said:


> Well guy's I don't think we can judge the whole forum by what a couple of cranky old bastages has to say, no matter how far up the ladder they may be, there seems to be some good brothers over there and it would be ashame for them to suffer because of a couple of asses, I mean think about it, when we first joined Puff and read of all the bombs flying around did it make any sense at all, just like when we went through some changes recently here, with the upgrades, everyone was wary of what was happening and afraid it would change our beloved community, this is no different for them, So I believe we should keep showing these guy's what being a good bolt is all about and hopefully make some new friends while at it !! :yo:


My Brother
Would you be here if our Mods and admin acted like that? I wouldn't and it's a shame because there are some good guy's over there, I hope more come join us here!!!

Good thought out reasoning Kym that's for sure and if it wasn't for time management I might have stayed, but I have all I can handle here anyway.


----------



## LeeNub

smelvis said:


> No worries Lee
> I did find it odd that several Mods had their one sided say and promptly closed the thread. Glad we have fair minded Mods and admin here!


Unfortunately its becoming that way. Most of the mods are ok, but a few do spoil it for members. I'm still shocked after 2 cups of coffee. I just hope you guys don't mind me hanging around here


----------



## smelvis

LeeNub said:


> Unfortunately its becoming that way. Most of the mods are ok, but a few do spoil it for members. I'm still shocked after 2 cups of coffee. I just hope you guys don't mind me hanging around here


Of Course not Lee like you said it was just a few people, no worries and not a big deal. I don't speak for puff but I believe they welcome all nice people 

Not sure how I got in but what the hey LOL


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> Unfortunately its becoming that way. Most of the mods are ok, but a few do spoil it for members. I'm still shocked after 2 cups of coffee. I just hope you guys don't mind me hanging around here


Like I've told others Lee, you and any like minded members are very welcome here anytime. You show the true character that makes THIS forum work. No need for you to be embarrassed either, you have nothing to be ashamed of mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2::dude:


----------



## PoohBore

I am ashamed to be linked to the forum that allows 2 mods to behave like that. 

I see the Forum owner has finally stepped in but I think its too little way too late.

I for one think that bombing is a great way of sharing a little peice of our lives and hobbies with others around the world. I got a massive buzz in secretly bombing (thanks for the addy Ron :mrgreen a guy off another forum with his first "yellow band" cohiba and a couple of other island cigars.

Its all about sharing a hobby with a healthly dose of good natured ribbing (bloody colonies ! :behindsofa: ) not being directly abusive.

So if the invite is still there I'd like to stay.....


----------



## LeeNub

I hear ya, i love to bomb the guys just starting out, just like some bombed me when i was just starting out. Theres no better feeling than sending out cigars to people, its also a damn nice feeling when a box arrives you know you didnt order.

The bombing issue has been sorted, but it doesnt excuse the way those 2 behaved, i dont know if that will be addressed.


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> I hear ya, i love to bomb the guys just starting out, just like some bombed me when i was just starting out. Theres no better feeling than sending out cigars to people, its also a damn nice feeling when a box arrives you know you didnt order.
> 
> The bombing issue has been sorted, but it doesnt excuse the way those 2 behaved, i dont know if that will be addressed.


From the PM I just received from Deano this is being addressed. I assured him that if this crap is allowed to continue then his forum will suffer.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I'd like to suggest that we steer this one back on topic.

I don't think that discussions about what's happening on other forums is something that needs to be discussed here. 

A few peoples actions does not make a forum. Also, got a pm over there (yes I'm a member) from the owner. Very classy of him to write it, IMO; and it speaks highly of the direction he's leading his forum.




For the record, I support these bombings . I also enjoyed the beatings you've give out to "those Brits"!


----------



## Mante

Blaylock said:


> I'd like to suggest that we steer this one back on topic.
> 
> I don't think that discussions about what's happening on other forums is something that needs to be discussed here.
> 
> A few peoples actions does not make a forum. Also, got a pm over there (yes I'm a member) from the owner. Very classy of him to write it, IMO; and it speaks highly of the direction he's leading his forum.
> 
> For the record, I support these bombings . I also enjoyed the beatings you've give out to "those Brits"!


I agree Dave that is it not in the best interest of this forum to go any further into this one here, I was just trying to allay some fears. I also agree on your PM thoughts. Nice guy.


----------



## shuckins

bombs that have landed so far,this could be incriminating evidence,let me know if you want to be removed from the list:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
senor robusto-magic7even
chrismclark-tmajer
robusto-jenady

and many more to come...


----------



## eggopp

My oh my.. its nice and quiet over here at puff... hmmm whats this i detect.. oh its great atmosphere... hmmm i think i like this feeling... Its a shame that some on the otherside of the pond choose to spoil things for others... But im still here, hope im still welcome!!

And for the record.. i love the bombs... i like the variety one gets with the bombs.. theres no CC snobery from me, no airs and graces.. What you see is what you get, :mrgreen:


----------



## shuckins

eggopp said:


> My oh my.. its nice and quiet over here at puff... hmmm whats this i detect.. oh its great atmosphere... hmmm i think i like this feeling... Its a shame that some on the otherside of the pond choose to spoil things for others... But im still here, hope im still welcome!!
> 
> And for the record.. i love the bombs... i like the variety one gets with the bombs.. theres no CC snobery from me, no airs and graces.. What you see is what you get, :mrgreen:


i see a slightly cracked egg...lol

glad to have you here steve!


----------



## Mante

Maybe I should just annihilate Steve with the other bombs I was going to send out. LOL :mischief::mischief::mischief: (Eggy, you do realize you have have taken away half my armory since you can buy Cubans legally?)


----------



## cigar loco

Scrambled with Ham is another possibility ! :wacko:


Howdy, Steve !


----------



## eggopp

Tashaz said:


> Maybe I should just annihilate Steve with the other bombs I was going to send out. LOL :mischief::mischief::mischief: (Eggy, you do realize you have have taken away half my armory since you can buy Cubans legally?)


Cubans are over rated and in the UK represent a little snobery.. i hardly ever buy them as there a little pricey and NCs are much cheaper and in my view just as, if not more, satisfying. Besdies im still off sick with busted bones, so no work no money... no money no CCs oh what a wicked world we live in..

Were it not for the likes of Ron and G-Man id have hardly anything... as well as the latest mass bombing runs...

Oh and did you see the size of the monster cigar Eyesack sent me? 10 1/2 inches long and as thick as a babies arm (forgive the pun). Thats going to be smoked sunday afternoon.. and im really looking forward to it.. May even do a review on it as im not likeley to ever see such a massive monster gar again..

Oh love the pic by the way... sheesh... good job the yolks yellow and not white like my infected brain cell!! eep:

oh ad to remove image as ive not enough posts to quote it hehe :laugh:


----------



## tmajer15

eggopp said:


> Cubans are over rated and in the UK represent a little snobery.. i hardly ever buy them as there a little pricey and NCs are much cheaper and in my view just as, if not more, satisfying. Besdies im still off sick with busted bones, so no work no money... no money no CCs oh what a wicked world we live in..
> 
> Were it not for the likes of Ron and G-Man id have hardly anything... as well as the latest mass bombing runs...
> 
> Oh and did you see the size of the monster cigar Eyesack sent me? 10 1/2 inches long and as thick as a babies arm (forgive the pun). Thats going to be smoked sunday afternoon.. and im really looking forward to it.. May even do a review on it as im not likeley to ever see such a massive monster gar again..
> 
> Oh love the pic by the way... sheesh... good job the yolks yellow and not white like my infected brain cell!! eep:
> 
> oh ad to remove image as ive not enough posts to quote it hehe :laugh:


Steve, you'll start that cigar on Sunday afternoon, it might take til Monday morning to finish it though. Let us know how it is. Great to have you here.


----------



## smelvis

eggopp said:


> My oh my.. its nice and quiet over here at puff... hmmm whats this i detect.. oh its great atmosphere... hmmm i think i like this feeling... Its a shame that some on the otherside of the pond choose to spoil things for others... But im still here, hope im still welcome!!
> 
> And for the record.. i love the bombs... i like the variety one gets with the bombs.. theres no CC snobery from me, no airs and graces.. What you see is what you get, :mrgreen:


Welcome Steve as I am no longer a member there it's nice to meet you, enjoy your stay!


----------



## tupacboy

eep: hi guys

careful what you send to those damn brits.... 

they confiscate the most random things!

my home made beef jerky was stolen from steve!!!

2 lbs of beautiful dehydrated beef with jalapeno soy sauce and flakes are still mia...

now i know where the maniac shukins originated from !!!


----------



## Mante

tupacboy said:


> eep: hi guys
> 
> careful what you send to those damn brits....
> 
> they confiscate the most random things!
> 
> my home made beef jerky was stolen from steve!!!
> 
> 2 lbs of beautiful dehydrated beef with jalapeno soy sauce and flakes are still mia...
> 
> now i know where the maniac shukins originated from !!!


Hangon, you've been a member since Sept & didnt see Ron in nearly every bomb post? Cheesh! LOL.oke:


----------



## cigar loco

tupacboy said:


> eep: hi guys
> 
> now i know where the maniac shukins originated from !!!


I'm not sure what was meant by this comment, but I can assure you Ron is a great botl !!! :nod:


----------



## fiddlegrin

eggopp said:


> My oh my.. ....................... no airs and graces.. What you see is what you get, :mrgreen:


Howdy Steve:wave:

Welcome to Puff! It's great to have you join the party:thumb: arty:

.


----------



## eggopp

> careful what you send to those damn brits....
> 
> they confiscate the most random things!
> 
> my home made beef jerky was stolen from steve!!!
> 
> 2 lbs of beautiful dehydrated beef with jalapeno soy sauce and flakes are still mia...
> 
> now i know where the maniac shukins originated from !!!


Yeah i lost all that lovely beef jerky to customs and i was so looking forwards to it.. But it says beef is a banned substance into UK after all customs are confused little chaps... The way i see it UK had all the mad cow disease, the mass spread of blue tongue, foot n mouth... and customs were worried about my freshly made beef jerky..


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> Yeah i lost all that lovely beef jerky to customs and i was so looking forwards to it.. But it says beef is a banned substance into UK after all customs are confused little chaps... The way i see it UK had all the mad cow disease, the mass spread of blue tongue, foot n mouth... and customs were worried about my freshly made beef jerky..


Hold on Steve, we have blue tongued lizards and I often have my foot in my mouth. You have no mortgage on these two! Been known to "Jerk" people around if they deserve it too. LMAO. :fencing::bitchslap:


----------



## LeeNub

I agree with steve, im sick of the Cuban Snobbery the UK site has. I was even banned from selling a sampler as a member pointed out to the mods "it isnt available in the UK, so he hasnt paid tax on it" 
The majority of my sticks are Non cuban, i love the variety of cigars available.

The whole situation is ridiculous, im just glad that the short time you guys were there , it pointed me in this direction. 

Smelvis bombed me, and most of the cigars were unknown to me, i said it before bro, i will say it again, thanks again for that. I have you on my list :evil:

Have a good day guys, off to the docs for me, yet another bloody stress induced stomach problem. Thank god my wife encourages stogies or i would flip.


----------



## Mante

LeeNub said:


> I agree with steve, im sick of the Cuban Snobbery the UK site has. I was even banned from selling a sampler as a member pointed out to the mods "it isnt available in the UK, so he hasnt paid tax on it"
> The majority of my sticks are Non cuban, i love the variety of cigars available.
> 
> The whole situation is ridiculous, im just glad that the short time you guys were there , it pointed me in this direction.
> 
> Smelvis bombed me, and most of the cigars were unknown to me, i said it before bro, i will say it again, thanks again for that. I have you on my list :evil:
> 
> Have a good day guys, off to the docs for me, yet another bloody stress induced stomach problem. Thank god my wife encourages stogies or i would flip.


LOL. It's all good here Lee. May I suggest something though? Go to the forum rules and read through them. I'm in no way having a go at you as we have spoken enough for me to know I like you. There are certain rules here regards discussing Cuban cigars and I'm just trying to give you guys a heads up before the Mods do (Nice though they are). Rockon guys from UKCF, you are all welcome here! :grouphug:


----------



## LeeNub

Thanks for the heads up Bro, i dont think half the time lol


----------



## eggopp

tmajer15 said:


> Steve, you'll start that cigar on Sunday afternoon, it might take til Monday morning to finish it though. Let us know how it is. Great to have you here.


Haha you think? Hmm ive given myself maybe 4 hours tops... im a cigar muncher, i can work my way through any mean cigar, if i feel light headed or ill.. i wont give in.. just sit in the garden in fresh air..

Sundays gonna see me work through a cigar the size of a babies arm! :fencing:


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> Sundays gonna see me work through a cigar the size of a babies arm! :fencing:


Thats gonna depend on whether the baby was born in Ethiopia, Australia, South Guatamala or the US! LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief: Also it depends on whether it is the left or right appendage as I've heard one hangs lower than the other.


----------



## eggopp

Tashaz said:


> Thats gonna depend on whether the baby was born in Ethiopia, Australia, South Guatamala or the US! LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief: Also it depends on whether it is the left or right appendage as I've heard one hangs lower than the other.


Like testicles you mean? lmao :dizzy:


----------



## Mante

eggopp said:


> Like testicles you mean? lmao :dizzy:


Oh come on Steve, get with the program. Of course I was talking testicles. Now, do you have the balls to continue? LMAO. :fencing::lever::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## tupacboy

Tashaz said:


> Hangon, you've been a member since Sept & didnt see Ron in nearly every bomb post? Cheesh! LOL.oke:


I haven't visted this forum in a while... got captured and detained by the damn redcoats...


----------



## ckay

How did I miss participating in this run??


----------



## shuckins

tupacboy said:


> I haven't visted this forum in a while... got captured and detained by the damn redcoats...


welcome back charles!!



ckay said:


> How did I miss participating in this run??


never too late to join in the fun chris...


----------



## ckay

Somebody PM me a target!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Step 1 input code and turn key.









Step 2 Call parliament and advise those crazy brits to duck and cover!!









These are my first ICBM's so you know I had to go big!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Also a big welcome to eggopp, leenub and all the other brits coming over to puff lately.

Its great to have you guys with us!!!


----------



## eggopp

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Also a big welcome to eggopp, leenub and all the other brits coming over to puff lately.
> 
> Its great to have you guys with us!!!


Thanks for the welcome.... And if your other post is anything to go by.. going big.. heaven help the poor unsuspecting soul on the other end.. hope they make it to the bomb shelter on time. :smoke: :fencing:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

eggopp said:


> Thanks for the welcome.... And if your other post is anything to go by.. going big.. heaven help the poor unsuspecting soul on the other end.. hope they make it to the bomb shelter on time. :smoke: :fencing:


Well, not as big as a baby's arm... :evil:


----------



## eyesack

OK FESS UP! WHO DID IT?!?!?! I couldn't quite make out the signatures on the bottoms of the pages, but someone hit me with me own packing material!!! The damage was a RASC, RyJ Belicoso-shaped cigar (not sure of names lol), and what looks like a LGC Medaille d'Oro!!! Shite that's some heavy stuff there! Whoever did it, thank you lol. Lee or Steve, was it either of you?????  Who's the captain of your ship?


----------



## eggopp

eyesack said:


> OK FESS UP! WHO DID IT?!?!?! I couldn't quite make out the signatures on the bottoms of the pages, but someone hit me with me own packing material!!! The damage was a RASC, RyJ Belicoso-shaped cigar (not sure of names lol), and what looks like a LGC Medaille d'Oro!!! Shite that's some heavy stuff there! Whoever did it, thank you lol. Lee or Steve, was it either of you?????  Who's the captain of your ship?


I dont know anything about it at all im afraid, although you are on my hit list, but i figure as soon as now, would be far to obvious.. your time will come my friend, when you think retaliation had died down... :fencing:


----------



## eyesack

eggopp said:


> I dont know anything about it at all im afraid, although you are on my hit list, but i figure as soon as now, would be far to obvious.. your time will come my friend, when you think retaliation had died down... :fencing:


Haha then it must have been Lee? And as for the return-fire, I'll sleep with one eye open lol! :wink: in the mean time I think I'll go pick off a few more of your crew... Especially now that I know shipping to the UK is comparable to shipping domestically! Muwahahaha!


----------



## LeeNub

Wasnt me either im afraid, though i do have a couple of "shells" waiting to fire :evil:


----------



## skyhigh

wasn't me either , i'm just a poor brit. i could send you some sticks to whittle if that would surfice.


----------



## skyhigh

Been reading back through this thread as i was laid up for a week with migraine and actually missed the bitch fight on our forum. I, like Lee and Eggy , can only apologize for any ill feeling those that were kind enough to participate in Shuckins dastardly plan feel against us as Brits. We're not all like that, honest guv. I've been filled in on the ramblings that did occur on the forum, by Lee last night and i feel the actions were far from justified. Yes some people feel obliged to bomb back but most US bombers also realise that due to the obscene cost due to tax laws in the UK that some people won't be able to retaliate in a similar manner, but i bet anything, whether small,big or not at all(a thank you being a MUST atleast) would be well received by any of the US BOTL involved.

From myself , can i just say a huge thank you to all who did participate in it, as it did'nt half brighten up the forum, and you all deserved a massive pat on the back.

Cheers Lads
Sky

PS and lasses before i upset any of the fairer sex.


----------



## eggopp

Ok its now just a little past Saturday Night Midnight and ive not long been home. Paula has been to my house to let my dogs out and too feed them today whilst i was out meeting some old buddies in one of the nearby cities...

So ive come home and as ive a customs bill amongst my post, im guessing ive been napalmed from the USA (well customs wont send me a bill if its internal) So now im all excited and cant wait till tomorrow (now today being sunday) comes and goes before i can dash down to the Post Office when it opens at 7am to collect my explosive device...

So come on fess up and put me out of my misery, coz i can already feel the phosphate burning into my flesh and needing it to be dug out with my body racked in pain screaming...

Its very confusing though because im sure British Customs make things up as they go along, it must depend on who intercepts the post because only just a few months ago i had a package intercepted and destroyed, and now i have one waiting for collection..

Hmmm me thinks im in the wrong area of law enforcement and need to see about a transfer hahaha 

Fess up whoever you are, this burning sulphur and phosphate is killing me.. :biggrin:


----------



## tmajer15

eggopp said:


> Ok its now just a little past Saturday Night Midnight and ive not long been home. Paula has been to my house to let my dogs out and too feed them today whilst i was out meeting some old buddies in one of the nearby cities...
> 
> So ive come home and as ive a customs bill amongst my post, im guessing ive been napalmed from the USA (well customs wont send me a bill if its internal) So now im all excited and cant wait till tomorrow (now today being sunday) comes and goes before i can dash down to the Post Office when it opens at 7am to collect my explosive device...
> 
> So come on fess up and put me out of my misery, coz i can already feel the phosphate burning into my flesh and needing it to be dug out with my body racked in pain screaming...
> 
> Its very confusing though because im sure British Customs make things up as they go along, it must depend on who intercepts the post because only just a few months ago i had a package intercepted and destroyed, and now i have one waiting for collection..
> 
> Hmmm me thinks im in the wrong area of law enforcement and need to see about a transfer hahaha
> 
> Fess up whoever you are, this burning sulphur and phosphate is killing me.. :biggrin:


Can't wait to see what it is. I do have a question though. I've heard you guys say this a few times now, about a customs "bill". Is that just a notice to pick something up, or is it an actual bill that you have to pay, like a duty tax or something?


----------



## soulmanure

When I saw this thread, I knew the story was going to have a bit of tragedy in it, but at the end it was a great read. I watched the ukcf fiasco with dismay, but you guys have a great sense of camaraderie and perspective, so it's all good in the end. Forums are what their members and rules make of em, and you guys look to have made something awesome. I've no doubt that the uk forum will recover and if there's anything good to take from this, the whole drama has brought some of us over here. Can't complain about that. :tu


----------



## cigar loco

tmajer15 said:


> Can't wait to see what it is. I do have a question though. I've heard you guys say this a few times now, about a customs "bill". Is that just a notice to pick something up, or is it an actual bill that you have to pay, like a duty tax or something?


Yeah guy's whats the deal, do you get charged by weight, amount of sticks etc. ?

Inquiring bombers need to know ! :boom:


----------



## bigslowrock

cigar loco said:


> Yeah guy's whats the deal, do you get charged by weight, amount of sticks etc. ?
> 
> Inquiring bombers need to know ! :boom:


what he said.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

bigslowrock said:


> what he said.


Yeah, and do they ever sneak through, or do they intercept them every time?


----------



## PoohBore

I'm not condoning mislabeling parcels but I've received wooden desk diaries, collectable packaging, erasers and all sorts of things. If you address the parcel to mr xxxx " and family" the sales tax threshold is automatically higher.we end up paying sales tax, import duty and a hadling fee from our post office. My first bomb cost me £1.50 in vat and an £8 handling fee ! We also get charged a tobacco duty which is based on the weight of tobacco. So I have a wondeful collection of collectable packaging .............


----------



## smelvis

PoohBore said:


> I'm not condoning mislabeling parcels but I've received wooden desk diaries, collectable packaging, erasers and all sorts of things. If you address the parcel to mr xxxx " and family" the sales tax threshold is automatically higher.we end up paying sales tax, import duty and a hadling fee from our post office. My first bomb cost me £1.50 in vat and an £8 handling fee ! We also get charged a tobacco duty which is based on the weight of tobacco. So I have a wondeful collection of collectable packaging .............


Hi Steve
So what are the tricks, how should we label, mark gift, value low, whats inside? any help would also help you guy's we deal with this sending to the Aussies as well.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## cigar loco

So if theres only tobacco in the package do you just pay duty for the weight of the tobacco ?


----------



## eggopp

tmajer15 said:


> Can't wait to see what it is. I do have a question though. I've heard you guys say this a few times now, about a customs "bill". Is that just a notice to pick something up, or is it an actual bill that you have to pay, like a duty tax or something?


Its a bill we have to pay for 'importing' something from the USA (which i have no objections to) It can mean one of several things.

I recently bought a pair of boots from a western store in the USA for my partner at less than half the UK price, on arriving in the UK as the company declared it as a purchased item i got a customs import bill. (still made it cheaper)

If cigars are mentioned on a packages customs notice, and the package is the 1 in a 1000 thats checked, the likelihood is, we will recieve a customs bill. If gift value exceeds the amound of £35GBP ($50US) we get a customs bill.

Like i said before i think it depends on who, at customs, picks up the items, the rules seem to be very inconsistent and grey! Ive only ever had one package siezed and destroyed, and this is only my second notice that i have a bill to pay.. In all the time ive been on the recieving end of gifts.. so the odds on it happening regular are slim.. Also depends if items are correctly declared or not, ie gifts... (get through) cigars (tend to get picked up) [read into that what you like when making declarations lmao.]

Im still very excited to know ive been attacked and cant wait to see by whom! And no,,,... im not telling you how much the customs bill is but its a good job i won at last nights casino game with my mates lmao. its all part of the fun! :hurt:


----------



## Mante

Your situation and outlook on the bombing idea mirrors mine exactly Steve. I would deem it an insult to the sender if I begrudged paying a duty bill after they have gone to the time, expense & trouble to gift me something. We are the same as we are taxed by weight as well, currently about $470 a kilo. Nicely put good Sir!


----------



## eyesack

I think I have put "art supplies" or "hobby supplies"; also have seen "display items" used before.


----------



## eggopp

eyesack said:


> I think I have put "art supplies" or "hobby supplies"; also have seen "display items" used before.


yes Isaac,, your bomb landed on my mat a while ago marked 'art supplies'.

Talking of which i demolished the giant today!!


----------



## LeeNub

I read your review Steve, biggest cigar I've seen lol


----------



## eyesack

eggopp said:


> yes Isaac,, your bomb landed on my mat a while ago marked 'art supplies'.
> 
> Talking of which i demolished the giant today!!


Oh my god, no you didn't!!!!!!!! I gotta see this now!


----------



## eggopp

eyesack said:


> Oh my god, no you didn't!!!!!!!! I gotta see this now!


Reviews on UKCF Isaac coz i cant post pics on here yet as my counts not high enough yet.


----------



## LeeNub

Ordance loaded. Target aquired. Countdown to launch .. 12 hours. :usa2:


----------



## eyesack

I saw this extraordinary feat of puffing strength, congratulations Steve!


----------



## eggopp

Thanks Magnate!!! I cant post a pic yet as my counts still low.. but..

Well ive inspected this little device very gingerly this morning, checked all the seals and markings before deciding just how explosive its going to be.... 

All the seals were intact, which suprised me seeing as according to the package its been sat in an office in Briitsh Customs, (UK Border Agency they like to call themselves) since 24th July before being released to do its job. So this little package has clearly gone through professional channels and been cleared by our governments finest.

So ive paid my fee to have this device released on bail into my care only to find it making odd popping noises from within, as i said gingerly opening this device, my fingers run across some transparent plastic that seem to be popping under the pressure of my, now not so gingerly excitement!! oh and grubby fingers.

My eyes then feast themselves of something spectacular, sufficient to sink a rubber boat, i find within...

5 lovely looking cigars which given the travel and period incarcerated into British cells awaiting the decision to bail, they have faired well.. But now at a decent RH and temp, these little babies can have a rest..

So here we have;

1 x CAO Brazilia (i like CAO but never had one of these)
1 x CAO MX2 Box pressed ( another ive not had before and cant wait!!)
1 x Nub Maduro... (Just love Nubs, again this one is new to me)
1 x Tabacos El Triunfador (new one to me, never heard of it, but you should smell it, it smells hmmmmm exciting)
1 x Cifuentes Partagas 1876 (and yet another ive not tried before)

So thanks very much to Magnate from over at Puff for these fab sticks,.. all of them have never passed my lips before, what a fab treat.. thank you


----------



## bigslowrock

:spy::spy:


----------



## LeeNub

Another great bomb, well done both of you


----------



## shuckins

bombs that have landed so far:

tippex-eyesack
cigar aficianado-cigar loco
deadbase-tashaz
jdawg-shuckins
satch-magicseven
skyhigh-ducrider
g-man-shuckins
rokkitsci-swingerofbirches
kingcohiba-shuckins
eggopp-eyesack
nicwing-tashaz
whiskey77-magnate
leenub-smelvis
daverave666-tmajer
poohbore-goldenmackid
seanp-ducrider
pantominehorse-goldenmackid
big t uk-juicestain
jimmeh-cigarloco
deano-jenady
senor robusto-magic7even
chrismclark-tmajer
robusto-jenady-refused=idiot
eggopp-magnate
snooky-fiddlegrin
lionhead-copgtp

and many more to come...


----------



## bigslowrock

shuckins said:


> robusto-jenady-refused=idiot
> 
> 
> and many more to come...


:-|:mmph:hwell:

idiot is right.


----------



## cigar loco

bigslowrock said:


> :-|:mmph:hwell:
> 
> idiot is right.


----------



## soulmanure

bigslowrock said:


> :-|:mmph:hwell:
> 
> idiot is right.


It takes all kinds, I suppose.


----------



## cigar loco

Here's a read concerning our U.K. Friends !

HM Revenue & Customs


----------



## LeeNub

Its beyond belief.


----------



## eggopp

cigar loco said:


> Here's a read concerning our U.K. Friends !
> 
> HM Revenue & Customs


I dont think customs know what there doing in the UK.. who cares coz i dont, if i have to pay a small fee, i view that as all part of the fun and suprise. Its the thought that counts and being thought of by other BOTLs far outways a silly little fee from our countries protectors...

You would think however (no offence to anyone) they would concentrate there resources on illegal immigrants and leave my gifted stogies alone haha :yield:


----------



## LeeNub

I agree Steve, who cares about a charge, its nice to be thought of. This saddens me somewhat.


----------



## eggopp

Im confused Lee... Did Robusto refuse his gift or something? ive been looking at the threads and cant find any reference..

Ron?? when did this happen? im intrigued... actually no im not intrigued, im being bloody nosey :bump2:


----------



## smelvis

eggopp said:


> Im confused Lee... Did Robusto refuse his gift or something? ive been looking at the threads and cant find any reference..
> 
> Ron?? when did this happen? im intrigued... actually no im not intrigued, im being bloody nosey :bump2:


 Before I quit/ banned I saw a post about a customs call for a sizable amount and he didn't order so he let it go, That was last week in the bomb section, I of course can't go there now, but I did see it. Maybe it has been taken down?


----------



## eggopp

smelvis said:


> Before I quit/ banned I saw a post about a customs call for a sizable amount and he didn't order so he let it go, That was last week in the bomb section, I of course can't go there now, but I did see it. Maybe it has been taken down?


Must have been removed then as ive not been able to find it... You should come back anyway.. Should let em get you down... i get regular warnings for saying things im not allowed to mention..

Posts of mine get edited and deleted all the time. Coz im a bad boy!!:rain:


----------



## LeeNub

They removed all posts related to the matter , i can only think that Jenady has had some kind of confirmation of a refusal of delivery.

As i said earlier, if this is whats happned its just not on.


----------



## PoohBore

The parcel robusto didn't collect was back in April and the charge was about 120$, I think that might have a shuckins bomb too. Sorry I can't remember what he did with the jenady bomb. I for one love the bombs, lots of pleasure in picking the victim and selecting the parcel contents. 

The mods responsible seem to have been very quiet in the last week so come back and play !


----------



## smelvis

PoohBore said:


> The parcel robusto didn't collect was back in April and the charge was about 120$, I think that might have a shuckins bomb too. Sorry I can't remember what he did with the jenady bomb. I for one love the bombs, lots of pleasure in picking the victim and selecting the parcel contents.
> 
> The mods responsible seem to have been very quiet in the last week so come back and play !


I have a lifetime ban and I deserved it I wanted my account canceled so posted a thread about the mod in question, I was un Dave like it did the trick. I just can't support the place that allows that kind of treatment from people who are suppose to set an example. enough about that or I will get in trouble here!

Back on topic, Glad to see you all over here, the board did seem to have a great bunch of guy's and I can still bomb the UK members here :lolat: :usa2:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blaylock said:


> I'd like to suggest that we steer this one back on topic.
> 
> I don't think that discussions about what's happening on other forums is something that needs to be discussed here.


Once again, I'm going to remind everyone that what's going on with other forums is not something that needs to be discussed here at Puff.

I've contacted Ron and asked him to start a new thread concerning the "bombs" you guys are throwing out to the "brits". My hope is that the new thread will keep to that topic.


----------



## PoohBore

You'll be changing :usa2:for this :yield: and begging us crazy Brits to stop !


----------



## PoohBore

Damn 9 posts and in troble with a mod. Sorry !


----------



## Blaylock-cl

PoohBore said:


> Damn 9 posts and in troble with a mod. Sorry !


Not in "trouble" ...just letting you know that this is the way we do things in "our house". :wink:


----------

